# Converted Servitor



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

I started off with Assault on black reach,and began my marine army.I was, like many people,wondering what to do with their orks.I thought it would be cool to have some servitors in my army, mainly for show.This is what I made :










I removed both arms and the head of an AoBR ork boy.
I moulded on this head to the neck:










I then glued 2 heavy bolter sfrom the razorback kit with the ammo chains chopped off onto the arms.

I then added a purity seal loincloth over the original ork loincloth.

I have noticed that technically this servitor has twin linke H. Bolters,which doesn't entirely fit in with the rules,but oh well.

I think it turned out well,I'm thinking of making another,with a plasma cannon.

More Images can be found Here

Feedback is welcome!
Thanks,
Commander Sytus.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice! Its looks Quite cool!


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

so cool. i love the way you thought of that conversion. mind if i copy you?


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

very cool stuff. I like the leg positioning on some of the orks from AoBR box (especially compared to the SMs in that box) but only have a CSM army... so any converting orks into marines is a brilliant idea  make some more quick


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very good indeed. The more variety to servitors the better. They should all be different. Different augmetics, different parts replaced as though they have been rebuilt after damage over many years. Along the same lines i used a meganob for my PC servitor.


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

Yup, very cool indeed. I actually think I may "take inspiration" from this conversion for a few cybork idea's I have kicking around...


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

lordjerry777 said:


> so cool. i love the way you thought of that conversion. mind if i copy you?



Go ahead, make all the Servitors you want, hell,I'll feature it on my blog if you make a few.


----------

